# Need Help!!!  How to build a Bay Pen???



## GrunterHunter (May 14, 2006)

I've had it so I'm going to take the first step.  I'm going to build a bay pen so me and the boys can have a hobbie and the rest of you, if you wish can come and spend a little time together.  I need help with designing one through.  I plan to get/build a hog trailor and purchase some hogs in Macon unless someone else has some closer near Alma.  Can you help a Hawg Hunter out???


----------



## caught (May 15, 2006)

I used goat panel from Tractor supply (16foot long, 4foot high). The goat panel just has smaller holes to keep your shoat from getting out. The post are telephone poles on 16foot centers. Treated 2x6 all the way around 3 high. One on top, middle, and on the bottom to support the goat panels. I recommend using conveyor belt or some type of material so the hog cant see through the fence. If not he will try his best to run through! I found the belt also kept the hogs from tearing up there heads on the wire. I would also get away from having any sharp turns in the fence that a good hog could barracade his self in a corner. The right hog will tear your dogs up from a corner. An Octagon shape or circle would be ideal. It will keep the dog working for a bay! Good Luck!


----------



## GrunterHunter (May 15, 2006)

Cheap way to build a holding pen by Sunday for 2 hogs over 130lbs????


----------



## Davexx1 (May 15, 2006)

You can use 16' ranch panels to form a holding pen.  Buy the tallest panels and turn the crossed bar to the inside.  Be sure to secure all well and reinforce.  Put down posts and nail or staple at the corners and along the sides/ends.

Be careful, even with the taller panels a big hog can jump higher than you can imagine.  They can also root out if the sides are shallow.

Good luck.

Dave1


----------

